# fly fishing work shop BOW Mi DNR



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

Sue Tabor, State Coordinator
Becoming An Outdoors-Woman (BOW)
Michigan Dept. of Natural Resources
Phone: 517/241-2225
Fax: 517/373-1547

uly 24-26, 2009 9


Fly fishing has become very popular with women, it is quiet activity and you are in touch with the water 
and with nature. If you have longed to learn this art, this workshop is for you. The focus will be on 
instruction in fly fishing in a private setting. The small number of participants will allow plenty of time for 
personal, hands-on instruction. Equipment will be provided and you will have additional opportunities 
available on Sunday. This workshop will go  rain or shine!

Reservations have been made at Cronks Oakridge Motel, rooms have two beds and you will share with 
one other woman, you may designate a roommate if you and a friend are attending together.




Great Lakes, Great Times, Great Outdoors


Check in will be 7-7:30 p.m., Friday, July 24 2009 at Cronks Oakridge Restaurant with a get-acquainted 
party and beginning instruction.

SATURDAY
Breakfast Buffet  8:00 a.m.

Class begins 9:00 a.m. to noon -- Sessions will include fly casting, techniques, equipment, aquatic 
habitat, match the hatch, etc. There will be plenty of casting practice before entering the Muskegon 
River.

Lunch Buffet -- 12:00 to 1:00 p.m.

1:00 to 3:30  Additional instruction emphasizing the on-water experience.

3:30 to 5:00 - Time will be allowed for casting practice outside, including further individual practice 
with the instructor.
5:30-6:30 -Dinner on your own at Cronks Oakridge Restaurant.

6:30  Fishing on the River with individual instruction. 


SUNDAY
Breakfast Buffet8:00 a.m.

SUNDAY OPTIONS
&#61551;&#61472;Half-day float trip - $110.00 additional per person (price based on two people per boat) to be paid at 
that time to guide
&#61551; Additional private instruction  price to be negotiated with instructor and paid on the spot
&#61551; Fishing on your own on the river or in a nearby lake

Our goal is for everyone to have a wonderful time learning new skills with knowledgeable and friendly 
instructors..

ENROLLMENT IS LIMITED TO 20 PARTICIPANTS
Registration fee is $220 and includes all instruction and lodging, plus two breakfasts buffets, and lunch 
buffet on Saturday. Fly fishing equipment will be provided. Women are encouraged to bring their own 
waders and fly rods if they have them. Also plan to bring rain gear, long pants, a long and short sleeve 
shirt, a jacket and hat as well as bug spray and sun screen. 
Becoming an Outdoors-Woman is a series of workshops focused the learning of outdoor skills, skills 
usually associated with hunting and fishing, but useful for many outdoor pursuits. Designed primarily for 
women, it is an opportunity for women 18 years of age or older and is for you
 If you have never tried these activities, but have hoped for an opportunity to learn
 If you are a beginner who hopes to improve your skills
 If you know how to do some of these activities, but would like to try some new ones
 If you are looking for the camaraderie of like-minded individuals
Michigan Department of Natural Resources
Michigan Department of Natural Resources

WOMENS FLY FISHING - REGISTRATION
This information is required by authority of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources for participation 
consideration. 
REGISTER EARLY! WORKSHOP SPACE IS LIMITED TO 20 PERSONS FIRST REGISTERED  
FIRST ENROLLED
WHERE - CRONKS OAKRIDGE RESTAURANT AND MOTEL
9103 M37, Newaygo WHEN - JULY 24-26, 2009
ARRIVE: JULY 24- CHECK IN WILL BE 7-7:30 P.M. 


REGISTRATIONS WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED BY TELEPHONE, FAX OR AT WORKSHOP!

Print or type. Use separate Registration for each person; photocopy for additional registrants. 

Name 

Are you 18 years of age or older? 0No 0Yes


Telephone( )

Address

City, State, ZIP Email
Do you have special accommodation needs (If yes, please state.) 0No 0Yes

Special Dietary Needs (If yes, please state.) 0No 0Yes



Roommates (Randomly assigned, unless names are requested here) 

 Enrollment limit is 20. Workshop cost is $220.00 and includes all instruction and lodging,
plus two breakfast buffets and lunch buffet on Saturday. Fly fishing equipment and waders will be provided

 Women are encouraged to bring their own waders and fly rods, if they have them. Also plan to bring rain 
gear, long paints, a long and short sleeve shirt, a jacket and hat.

 Cancellation deadline is JULY 10, 2009.

 If cancellation is received before JULY 10, 2009., a full refund will be issued. 

 If you do not attend, or if cancellation is made after JULY 10, 2009. the full program fee will be 
assessed. 

CERTIFICATION
I certify that: All the information I have provided is true and accurate to the best of my knowledge, I have read 
and understand the information contained herein; I recognize and understand that the program involves some 
risks and I take responsibility for all action or injury that may result from participation, and I release the State of 
Michigan and Cronks Oakridge Restaurant and Motel and its agents and instructors, from any and all liability 
for any such injuries.
FOR DNR USE ONLY
INDEX
28310 PCA
97300 AOBJ
9175


Signature Date 



Make check or money order payable to State of Michigan and send with completed and signed Registration 
to:
CASHIERS OFFICE
MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT OF NATURAL RESOURCES
PO BOX 30028
LANSING MI 48909
PR5035 (Rev. 04/14/2009)


----------

